# update on kodak



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

hey! well i took kodak to the vet this morning since he was drinking so much water, thankfully his chem and CBC came back normal-his liver enzymes are normal! they did a stool specium and ended up having giardia-so start some meds to get rid of it...they tried doing an urinalysis but go figure he wouldnt pee! oh but he pees for me ALL the time haha, so bringing him back tomorrow so they can make sure he doesnt have an UTI or something wrong with his kidneys (if something was wrong it would show up in the urine before blood)..i feel SOO much better! keep your fingers crossed that the urine comes back ok also...

went and bought this from petco-kong reindeer-he loves it and has been carrying it around the house since we came home!

oh and the vet and staff said he did really well being there from 8:30-5:00 today! (waiting for a good urine sample)..said he was the best puppy they have had-very social wagging his tail all the time (i was so proud! and happy because was worried about him)...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is great news, Katie. He definitely deserves that new toy after being such a good boy at the vet's.  Giardia is relatively easy to treat. Thankfully! Kodak is such an adorable puppy!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

katieskodakmoment said:


> hey! well i took kodak to the vet this morning since he was drinking so much water, thankfully his chem and CBC came back normal-his liver enzymes are normal! they did a stool specium and ended up having giardia-so start some meds to get rid of it...they tried doing an urinalysis but go figure he wouldnt pee! oh but he pees for me ALL the time haha, so bringing him back tomorrow so they can make sure he doesnt have an UTI or something wrong with his kidneys (if something was wrong it would show up in the urine before blood)..i feel SOO much better! keep your fingers crossed that the urine comes back ok also...
> 
> went and bought this from petco-kong reindeer-he loves it and has been carrying it around the house since we came home!
> 
> oh and the vet and staff said he did really well being there from 8:30-5:00 today! (waiting for a good urine sample)..said he was the best puppy they have had-very social wagging his tail all the time (i was so proud! and happy because was worried about him)...


Cooper just got over Giardia. The first rounds of meds didn't work so after 2 weeks and another sample test we got some different meds and then voila!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We dealt with that too. I think her medicine was called Marquis and it worked well. 
Enjoy your reindeer Kodak boy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katie, I'm glad all went well. Oh how we worry about these babies!! I hope the meds will clear things up fast. Keep up posted.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, he is so cute. Glad everything was okay...let us know how the urine test goes...I once followed my German SHepherd out with a plastic cup and got one when he peed. HAHAHAHA...I guess it would be hard to slip a plastic cup under a hav!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie,

Good news! I hope he responds well to the meds and that they don't find anything else wrong. He looks so cute with his new toy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Giarda...*

Aren't you relieved. And what a cutie pie with such soft silky coat!

I wonder why so many dogs get this? Drinking water from strange places? I guess I better not let mine drink water from public places...

I once had this and it was awful. They did all sorts of medical tests which were sort of like torture because the giardia panel didn't come back right away. I don't let anyone splash near me at a creek or lake now!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that Kodak is doing well, he's so cute! He sure deserved a new toy for being such a sweet boy at the vet. I hope the medicine works for him.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The way I get a urine sample is to put down a pad upside down with the plastic on top. They make a puddle that you can pour in a container.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thats a good idea. ill tell the vet, bc they said last resort was to catherize him (in and out) and i really do not want them to do that bc that increases the chance of him getting an uti! 

i know his coat is sooo soft! it is growing in kind of curly-yikes-hope it doesnt get too curly-he is actually pretty good at letting me handle him, i havent brushed him all over in one sitting yet...just been making sure his neck, behind, belly and between his legs do not mat, been using spray conditoner and a comb?


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

his urine came back normal also yay! they want me to measure how much he drinks in the next 24 hours so they have a baseline and ill have a baseline for the future...he is so funny-he is looking out the window right now  they are so much fun to watch and play with! 

also was going to try and give him a bath but confused on how/when to brush and comb, method of towel drying because i havent gotten a blow dryer yet (any ideas for a novice?), and his comb and brush are cheap (his comb actually works better getting knots out and is quicker than the brush)...the brush just seems so painful-im afraid to use it, wire pin brush...so any advice on grooming for a novice will be super! im going to take him to a groomer my family and i have used for years when i had my scottish terrier..but i need to know how to keep up in between visits (we had a persian cat when i use to live on a lot of property-poor thing was sooo matted-we had to shave her a few times a year, so i know how quickly a small knot can turn into a HUGE mess!)
...and arent you not suppose to ever run a brush or comb thru dry hair?


----------

